
Software Is Eating the Ops World - kiyanwang
http://pcable.net/2016/05/02/programming/
======
gaius
I was a sysadmin in the mid-90s and even back then, we had the ethos that if
you had to do something more than once script it (in Perl back then) and if
possible cron it. The scripts lived in CVS.

So it is very, very weird that in 2016, people are talking as if this is a new
concept.

